# Snake Viv Heat Mat Help Please



## JBOB (Dec 14, 2012)

Might be really stupid asking this but my brain is a little confused.

I collected my Milk snake / viv / equipment tonight from Ameyzoo and they were really helpful in tell me how everything should be set up.

However I'm confused about the heat mat. After reading on here I was going to put the mat under the substrate as its a wooden viv, but the shop said I shouldn't do that and to put it on the back wall in the bottom corner ... as do the mats instructions. This makes sense as the substrate could stop some of the heat getting through.

Whats confused me is that the mat heats just the objects in the viv and not the air ..... So how does the thermometer know the temp. Its still showing that its a little cold in the viv, and the thermometer is about 4" away from the back wall that has the mat on it.

Its a lucky reptile thermo mat that Ameyzoo say they use in all of their vivs and I trust them so no issues there I think.

Can someone assure me that this is going to be ok for my snake ?? Also how far forward from the mat will the heat get ? Its a 14"ish deep viv ??

Many thanks and sorry if my brain is slow tonight lol

J


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

heat mats normally go as you originally thought - under the substrate. Put some paper or something over it first and then the substrate so the snake can't lie directly on it.

They're like an electric blanket, if you put an electric blanket on your wall it's not going to do a massive amount unless you're cuddled up next to it.


----------



## JBOB (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm really confused now.

Ameyzoo said It shouldn't go on the bottom (they were very adamant about it) and so do the mats instructions.

it says "Like ceramic heat emitters the Lucky Reptile HEAT Thermo Mat emits infrared radiation which heats objects and also the animals from within."

Do all heat mats heat like this ?

So if its working then the hide thats on the warm side should get hotter which would then surly heat the air around it warming up the viv.

it's been on for about 5 hours now so should be getting warm. 

..... my poor brain.


----------



## JBOB (Dec 14, 2012)

From the website ...

The Lucky Reptile Thermo Mat emits a deep penetrative infrared radiation which has a tendency to heats objects and animals that come into contact with it (rather than increase air temperature). This heating method helps create comfortable warm spots within the vivarium which your animals can actively seek out and become warmed from within (perfect for comfort and digestion). 

As the Lucky Reptile Thermo Mat has little influence over the air temperature within the vivarium, temperature gradients can be created and other heaters or lights used without the risk of overheating (although or many nocturnal lizards and most snakes Thermo Mats are ideal as a sole source of heat).The infrared radiation of the Lucky Reptile Thermo Heat Mat will work in any direction so you can install it on the floor, sides or even the ceiling of the vivarium, whichever you choose installation will be a breeze with the convenient adhesive tape found on the back of the heat mat. A special design that optimises heat transfer will also minimise the risk of cracked glass that is very common with normal heat mats.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

JBOB said:


> From the website ...
> 
> The Lucky Reptile Thermo Mat emits a deep penetrative infrared radiation which has a tendency to heats objects and animals that come into contact with it (rather than increase air temperature). This heating method helps create comfortable warm spots within the vivarium which your animals can actively seek out and become warmed from within (perfect for comfort and digestion).
> 
> As the Lucky Reptile Thermo Mat has little influence over the air temperature within the vivarium, temperature gradients can be created and other heaters or lights used without the risk of overheating (although or many nocturnal lizards and most snakes Thermo Mats are ideal as a sole source of heat).The infrared radiation of the Lucky Reptile Thermo Heat Mat will work in any direction so you can install it on the floor, sides or even the ceiling of the vivarium, whichever you choose installation will be a breeze with the convenient adhesive tape found on the back of the heat mat. A special design that optimises heat transfer will also minimise the risk of cracked glass that is very common with normal heat mats.


Well, looking at this it works in a different manner to normal heat mats, therefore I would follow the instructions that came with it. It does specify that it doesn't heat the air, but does provide heat in a different manner, however, if it was me I would also get a second heat source. For a milk snake I'd put a normal heat mat on the floor under the substrate, ensure it's taped down or something to stop the snake getting under, as Meko mentioned earlier.

Dave


----------



## JBOB (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks Dave .... That's exactly what I'm thinking.

Can anyone suggest a good brand ??


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I suggest listening to Mark, he really does know what hes talking about!

john


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

I think there is a general slight misconception on how heatmats work. It is correct they do not heat air, however, a heatmat will warm the air by radiating heat, if that makes sense? It is an age old argument where should the mat be placed, I have used them on the floor for the passed three decades without issue. Some people prefer to use them on the side walls, much of it is personal preference.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Chris Newman said:


> I think there is a general slight misconception on how heatmats work. It is correct they do not heat air, however, a heatmat will warm the air by radiating heat, if that makes sense? It is an age old argument where should the mat be placed, I have used them on the floor for the passed three decades without issue. Some people prefer to use them on the side walls, much of it is personal preference.


I've also used heat mats for a long time, i was just unsure as to whether this particular type worked differently, as its description and instructions don't seem to match normal heat mats?

Dave


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Having just looked at other heat mats i see its my knowledge that is lacking and that they all emot infra red radiation.......apologies to all for any confusion.

To the op i'd also agree it is fine under the substrate.

Dave


----------



## JBOB (Dec 14, 2012)

I went to see Mark at Ameyzoo this afternoon (It's just 10min from my house) with a picture I'd taken of my setup, and he says it looks right.

The heat mat shouldn't go under the substrate in his opinion, and all of his have the same setup as mine. so I'm sure it's ok for others having it there but ill stick with it on the back wall for now.

My snake seems happy and that's what counts haha and with being in the shop I had to buy something so he now has some nice greenery to hide in.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Just to throw my 2p in the bucket...

The lucky reptile mats really dont like having anything on top of them, they work the same as any other heat mat but their design and construction is different to the most used habistat mats, If you use a lucky reptile thermo mat under a substrate or other thermal block you may notice some buckling of the mat and a big heat build up if not on a thermostat.


----------



## JBOB (Dec 14, 2012)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> Just to throw my 2p in the bucket...
> 
> The lucky reptile mats really dont like having anything on top of them, they work the same as any other heat mat but their design and construction is different to the most used habistat mats, If you use a lucky reptile thermo mat under a substrate or other thermal block you may notice some buckling of the mat and a big heat build up if not on a thermostat.


Well that'll explain why Mark told me not to put it under.

Gilbert (that's what ive called my Milk) seems happy with it .... When he's not curled up in my shirt pocket !!!


----------

